# Hypothalamus???



## Bobby D

Do rep's have this part of the brain!!???

In humans this part of the brain is were the nerve cell's carry the impulse's to, to tell the brain that some thing is hot or the body has touched some thing!!!

Iv been trying to get my head round why a rep nerve system is so diffrent to are's and just wondered if they have a Hypothalamus???

If there is any herp experts that know if rep's do have this part of the brain and any info on rep nerve systems is welcome???

Thanks guys, look forward to the replys!!!


----------



## GlasgowGecko

From the Book "Herpetology"









Andy


----------



## Bobby D

Cheers buddy!!! Thanks alot for the pic!
I was just wishing for a more indepth info or pic on the brain!!!

But still thanks mate :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## GlasgowGecko

Ok, yes in that case they do have a hypothalamus. I have attached a link to a paper regarding it.
SpringerLink - Journal Article

Andy


----------



## AshMashMash

I think the "is this hot" issue is to do with the fact that snakes have most (/all?) thermoreceptors on the top surface of the body as the heat normally comes from the sun. So, as they wrap round heat rocks and things, the lack of heat receptors on the underside means they burn them selves.

This is what I have heard anyways.


----------

